# Just booked with Desert Detours



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We have booked with Desert Detours for Nov 2009.

Thats a whole year away and to be honest we are very excited already.

Thanks go to two couples who kindly gave us a discount voucher they won at Hatton -We owe you another bottle of wine etc

Anyone else on the same trip?

Anyone got any tips?

What to buy what not to buy?

What was your fav thing?

PM or post - we NEED INPUT!!!!

Our van Geraldine is old and was borne in 1992.

But she says she will not let us down as we look after her very well.


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

We are going on our third desert detours this September! I am counting the days! Our first was in January 2006 and our second in October 2008. The weather was awful in January and we were unable to follow the planned itinery. In October 2008 - the weather was great and we had a fantastic time. We certanly had experiences that would not have happened had we been on our own. It also gave us the confidence to stay on with friends after the tours. You have Moroccan staff travelling with you, A'hamid and Hassan, who are extremely helpful in many diferent situations. Take all the opportunities that are on offer. At Erb Chebbi the camel ride out in to the desert to stay overnight at a Berber camp, watching the sun rise over the dunes in the morning and the 4x4 drive in a Land Cruiser way out into the desert. We visited the driver's aunt in a remote camp and she gave us tea, bread baked in her oven and dates and then wanted us to stay for lunch! Going with desertdetours you know you have the backup if there are any problems. The staff are there to help in any situation. Buy a good map of Morocco and a guide book. My favourites are the Routh Guide and Eye Witness Dorling Kindersley. if you want to e mail me with any particular queries I shall be very happy to help. Val


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Val

First of all, welcome to MotorhomeFacts  

Secondly of all, thanks for the info. Morocco is on our list of 'must do'. One day, one day ...

Gerald


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

Get the Michellin map


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I did Egypt semi independently many years ago in a Carawagon. But Detours is the one I am promising myself, have a great time.


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

*You wil love it*

Andrew and Shirley,

You will love the trip...gives a real taste of Morocco, and , as oldtart says..you may decide to stay on after the tour has finished. 8)

We too have done all those memorable things....and lots more in the 5 years we have been coming to Morocco !!!

Please Pm us with any specific questions...we will be happy to help !!

Jenny and Gordon (in Morocco )


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

*Desert Detours*

We just got back from the January DD trip - I have to say it was beyond our expectations and one of the best holidays we have ever had. Having had a few weeks in Spain previously where I had had to think about where we were going/staying etc it was just so nice to relax and not worry about it for 3 weeks.
Ray is a very laid back and well practiced tour leader and Morocco is just a great place to go. We are going to return again next year I think if we can find the time. You will see dramatic scenery changes every day. Between us we took 1000 photos 9so don't come round to us to see the holiday photos!!!). We have put up some photos on the web to share with other people we were on the trip with. i will PM you the link to the site with the photos.


----------

